# any succesful surrogacy stories with new life Georgia??



## Shabib (Jun 8, 2012)

Hello Ladies,

it 's been so long since i visited FF, i decided to postpone the surrogacy till the beginning of 2014, we were facing some financial problems but am back and ready to make some researches and would like to hear from you regarding your new and updated experiences with New life Georgia, i am waiting for your replies please thanx a lot


----------



## selene78 (Jun 22, 2012)

Shabib - I am the one with happy ending I send you PM.


----------

